# Fishing Friday Anyone??



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

So, I may have the rare chance to leave the twins with the in-laws on Friday and I am considering throwing the yak on top of the jeep and heading somewhere! I was thinking someone around leesylvania or Occoquan in hopes of finding a snakehead or two. Anyone else going to be out fishing on friday and want company or anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

ok, so I'll be launching from Occoquan Regional Park around 12:30-1:00pm tomorrow. I'll be in an Orange Ocean Kayak Frenzy if anyone happens to get out there tomorrow!


----------



## hachuinro (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm head to piney point with my yak, a little above middle ground...i hear it's on fire!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Isn't middle ground out in the bay? The piney point I know is up in the Potomac River (Gas Docks just down from Ragged Point), and unfortunately I can't start fishing until after 12:00 sometime and have to be home that night...so nothing too far for me tomorrow....


----------



## hachuinro (Apr 22, 2008)

its in the bay, right above point look out..hey, i hear snakeheads are delicious...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure where you are talking about...this is the piney point I know. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=piney...068&sspn=46.677964,99.931641&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=12


----------



## hatteras boy (Aug 30, 2011)

Fishing coles point tomorrow a friend of mine fished today he was catching yellow belly spot and nice blue fish. One nice striper 33 inch


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Good luck! Wish I had time to head to the camper at coles this weekend and take the boat out, but unfortunately I have too much other stuff going on this weekend.


----------



## hatteras boy (Aug 30, 2011)

coles point last week turned out to be really good fishing. A hole lot of blues on top and some really nice stripers under the blues.


----------

